# Gulf news article alcohol permit



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all

I just read an article in Gulf news about alcohol permits. I was not aware both residency visa holders and visit visa holders need a permit to buy or consume alcohol. Where and how do you get one?


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Any MMI. I think it's like 150 DHS, bring a copy of your residence visa, passport and I THINK you need a letter from your employer.. I have yet to get mine, although I did trek down there once only to realize I brought a copy of my work visa instead. Now that I moved across the street from it I should probably stop being lazy...


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

I want one for two reasons one so I don't have to spend a week in jail and secondly it will be quite cool licensed to drink alcohol LOL next time you turn up for work a bit the worst for wear or get home late just tell them it's ok I have a licence LOL


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm about to go for mine too. I was told you need to have an address (tenancy) then you need a no objection letter on letterhead from your employer (plus the usual copies of everything including a salary certificate blah blah) and you pay the fee which is based on how much you earn... (earn more? pay more) the amount you earn also determines how much per month you are allowed to buy. There is a minimum salary bar as well but I will assume it doesn't apply in your case


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The application is sent to the police who give permission for you to have the licence and your monthly allowance, partly based on your salary. The fee is set and is nothing to do with your salary. Usually they have offers on and you tend to get back your fee with your first order. There is a tax added to the prices advertised and it is quite expensive. Ajman and UAQ tend to be about 1/3rd cheaper than Dubai.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

As always....and typical Dubai...

it states that residents and tourists need a licence.......

but when you want a licence you need a job, salary slip, residence permit....

who the hell does a tourist obtain all that ????


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a form you need to complete which tells you everything you need in terms of documentation. This form also has to be signed by the authorized signatory in your company (HR, for example) and also stamped by the company. Best to go to MMI or A&E first and get it so you know what you need.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Lenochka said:


> As always....and typical Dubai...
> 
> it states that residents and tourists need a licence.......
> 
> ...


I posted a Time Out article the other day which included information on this.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

How would tourists obtain a NOC from their employer, tenancy contract, salary certificate,some of the documents required to get a liquor license and be able to buy a drink in a pub? now that everyone knows that a permit is needed, hotel business might be affected as everyone would think twice about landing in jail.


----------



## sezley (Oct 22, 2011)

dxbexpat said:


> How would tourists obtain a NOC from their employer, tenancy contract, salary certificate,some of the documents required to get a liquor license and be able to buy a drink in a pub? now that everyone knows that a permit is needed, hotel business might be affected as everyone would think twice about landing in jail.


Do they have a special tourist liquor license which can be paid for at mmi or a and e if not system falls down totally.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

even if they do, how can a tourist be assigned a limit on the amount of liquor he/she can buy as is done for residents? How can hotels know if the permit has been exceeded? If permit is available would tourists like residents not prefer to buy liquor at MMI and pay less?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a very old debate. Technically everyone needs a licence (Muslims cannot get one). However the authorities know that a tourist cannot get a licence and therefore they turn a blind eye. This is why everyone can buy booze at the government owned Duty Free at the airport without a licence. Unless of course you get into trouble with the police. If you did break the law and were drunk at the same time you would find yourself being in trouble for drinking in addition to the crime committed. Tourists cannot buy from the liquor stores here though as they have no licence.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

There's been a thread on this not long ago. 

For residents with tenancy contracts it's a breeze. Just ask at MMI or A&E and they'll do all the hard work. You usually get the fee back in free booze. Well worth it to avoid hassles. I have a mate who broke his arm in a bar (don't ask) when boozed up and was advised to leave the american hospital before the police turned up as he didnt have a licence (apparently the AH were obliged to inform the police he'd been drinking). He therefore spent an uncomfortable night and started the next day with more than a hang over to worry about. 

And about the tourists. Thats true apparently. The $ this place makes from tourists really should do the right thing and catch up with reality and change the law. Otherwise they deserve this to be better known and deter tourists/ruin the hotel industry here. I get concerned when I have visitors here and they drink but don't warn them as I consider it just one of those things everyone has to dice with everyday here. I'm not sure most European tourists want to dice with those risks though; a reality Dubai doesn't understand


----------

